# Too dry to cure?



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I let my weed get a little too dry before I put them in the jars.  They are crispy.  Will curing work, or do I need to remoisten the herb before proceeding???

Thanks.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe just curring them would help them **** moisture out from the center to the outer part. maybe not, but it would seem liable.

 haha, I'm not sure if this would work because I haven't tried it on plants; you could put a piece of bread in with some buds and see if they regain moisture from the bread, to the buds. I'm not sure, I've only done it with crumbly cookies to make them soft. 
 Not sure, experiment with a few buds with bread, and leave some just curring normal, and see what happens..?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

The outside of the bud should be a lot drier than the inside. I think CV is right about the moisture being drawn out from the center, when you cure.

Your buds are huge, so I wouldn't be surprised if the center is still plenty moist.

Can you bend the stem at all? I think the general idea is that once the inside stem cracks when bent, then it's 'dry'.

Maybe start the jar cure on a few buds, to see if you notice them re hydrating a little?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to use small pieces of orange peel when I rolled my ciggys, it worked great, really great as a matter of fact, you have to watch how much you put in or it will moisten too much.  Try the curing and see if it starts to come around, if not, start with a small (1/2" x 1/2") piece of peel.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 22, 2007)

SM, you shouldn't need to hydrate your weed. Just put it into whatever you're going to cure it in and close it up. As the others have said, the moisture from the inside of the weed will balance throughout the entire buds.

Wait 24 hours and open the container. Your weed should be non-crisp again. Then just open the container for a few minutes each day and re-seal it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Well after 24 hrs it was still pretty crispy and the smell is nauseating.  YUCK!  Maybe I will leave them sealed for 48 hrs and then go see whats happening.

Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2007)

Leaving it 48 hrs is inviting mould, you NEED fresh air in and stale air out.

Hippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

This is some seriously crispy weed.  It was falling apart when I was placing it into jars.  I don't think there's any moisture at all.

But I'll continue airing them out every 24 hrs.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

What's the nauseating smell like? I think it's the smell of ammonia that we have to avoid, right?

Not that I know what ammonia smells like..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

No it's not ammonia.  Its more like nasty drying grass I guess..LOL.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 22, 2007)

It's all part of the curing process SM.

The weed will hydrate. Give it a chance.

You have to open it every day for a few weeks.

If it molds, you'll have wasted a lot of time and effort.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2007)

Even after two weeks of curing, momma, the smell will be totally different and delightful.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, Yes... my herb always smells like alfalfa for the first couple weeks. Defiantly give it a chance.

If that fails, I ussually hydrate them with a moist paper towel for a few hours. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt it just depends on how dry the buds are.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Smokinmom, 
Ive had some problems in this department to. I just found that putting it back in the jars will help redistribute the moisture throught out the buds. And if that didnt work for me I get a damp paper towel put it over the top of the jar and put the lid on again. 48 hours of it being back in the jar should do it tho. Also sssshhhhhhhh dont tell anybody but sometimes I will leave the buds out in the bathroom with me when I shower not only cuz the steam helps put some moisture back in it, but also I love my buds and where I go they go, lol.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

Also SM, don't touch the weed. Don't stir it, don't shake it, don't move it.

Every time you do, it knocks off more trichs or crushes them.

Leave the weed exactly as it is and just air it each day.

This is the other half of growing.


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Also SM, don't touch the weed. Don't stir it, don't shake it, don't move it.
> 
> Every time you do, it knocks off more trichs or crushes them.
> 
> ...


 

What happened to your admin status???


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 23, 2007)

seal it into a container/bag which is air-tight and the moisture will redistribute evenly throughout the bud, if they`re really dry then stick em in the sealed bag with bread/fruit peels for 24 hrs then remove the peelings and continue the cure.
good luck SMom, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

BurntBeyondRecogition said:
			
		

> What happened to your admin status???


 
I decided to stop Moderating on the site for personal reasons.

I enjoy my time now as a regular member.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 23, 2007)

i've found using a freshly snipped fan leaf or 2 in an airtight container with dry buds also helps to rehydrate them without affecting the smell or taste....


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I decided to stop Moderating on the site for personal reasons.
> 
> I enjoy my time now as a regular member.


 

Well id say that *ucks like a vaccum.. but we both know that is a star word... 

Well i guess imma vote stoney for member of the month real soon.. hahahahah


----------



## medicore (Sep 24, 2007)

I have used lettuce and it quickly rehydrated my buds with no effect on the smell.


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 24, 2007)

you NEVER, EVER have to bag or jar weed to let it cure 

give it time


----------



## Growdude (Sep 24, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> you NEVER, EVER have to bag or jar weed to let it cure
> 
> give it time


 
Im not sure I understand, I thought jaring it was cureing?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 24, 2007)

i`m the same...never have to cure your buds-the emphasis being on the "have" maybe?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> you NEVER, EVER have to bag or jar weed to let it cure
> 
> give it time



Ok I thought you HAD to cure your buds......can you explain what you mean cuz I'm lost now.......lol.......not tjat's that is hard for me to do but.......:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 24, 2007)

my cured buds

06 harvest was hung leaf and all
a few months later its in a bag so its not a mess in the safe
it came out better this way over paper bags and jars I used in the past
and NEVER any mold issues


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

:huh: And the potency....just as good or no?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 24, 2007)

KaptainKronic said:
			
		

> :huh: And the potency....just as good or no?


 
And taste?


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 24, 2007)

its only as good as you grow it

but I have 05 bud in jars and and 06 in a bag 
both are just as good in all ways

just less work ...... after its where you want it you can seal it or jar it for less smell
as it hangs, it drys & swells many times as your RH% changes 

try a branch both ways and smoke test for your selfs next time you harvest


----------



## Hick (Sep 25, 2007)

..Just some "contrary" opinions to NOT curing

from Marijuana Botany by Robert Clark


> As floral clusters dry, and even after they are sealed and packaged, they continue to cure. Curing removes the unpleasant green taste and allows the resins and cannabinoids to finish ripening. Drying is merely the removal of water from the floral clusters so they will be dry enough to burn. Curing takes this process one step farther to produce tasty and psychoactive marijuana. If drying occurs too rapidly, the green taste will be sealed into the tissues and may remain there indefinitely. A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is. Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, cannabinoid acids decarboxylate into the psychoactive cannabinoids and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters. It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down. When floral clusters are dried slowly they are kept at a humidity very near that of the inside of the stomata. Alternatively, sealing and opening bags or jars or clusters is a procedure that keeps the humidity high within the container and allows the periodic venting of gases given off during curing. It also exposes the clusters to fresh air needed for proper curing.



"
"There are several process and effects which take place during curing that can rationally and scientifically explain the increase in potency and improvement of the smoke in cured material:

Moisture Content

Moisture is essential for the curing process, it is both your friend and enemy. If too much moisture is left in the buds, with out the regular mixing, venting and turning of buds involved with curing, molds and bacteria can quickly form and ruin the taste and potency of your stash. On the other hand, without the necessary moisture metabolic processes essential to curing do not take place.

Fresh cannabis plants are around 80% water (all %&#8217;s by weight); curing generally begins after the cannabis has lost half of it&#8217;s initial mass, and contains approximately 33% of it&#8217;s initial water.

Once curing is complete and the pot is &#8220;dry&#8221;, it should still contain 10-15% moisture, approximately 2-4% of its&#8217; initial water. This is an ideal because most bacteria and molds can not grow below 15% water content, and below 10% cannabis buds tend to powder.

Cannabinoid Conversion

Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted.

Be aware though if curing is excessively prolonged (most connoisseurs would agree after 6 months no more benefit could be had from curing), the conversion of THC to non-psychoactive cannabinol (CBN) will occur. The exact rate of decomposition can vary widely depending on handling and storage conditions, but can be less than 10% to greater than 40% decomposition per year.

Storage tips:

Potency during curing and storage can be maintained by observing some basic precautions:

# The buds need to be kept in the dark, protected from light, which will quickly decompose the THC.

# Moderated temperatures should be observed during curing, 50-75F being ideal.

# Excessively hot temperatures will promote oxidation and the growth of mold and bacteria, and very cold temperatures can prolong curing and drying for up to several months.

During storage, buds should be stored as cold as possible, if temperatures of 0C or less are to be used, make sure the bud is dried to a very low moisture content before storage (to insure that cell walls are not burst by the freezing water).
Also, if prolonged storage is planned evacuating the oxygen and replacing it with carbon dioxide, nitrogen, argon, nitrous oxide, or any other inert gas will help slow oxidation, as well as the addition of antioxidants such as ascorbic acid packets or vitamin C tablets.

The most stable way to store cannabis is as whole unbroken buds or unpressed trichomes. Excessive rough handling or pressing can easily damage the protective cell walls and plant waxes that help protect cannabinoids from oxidation.

Continued Metabolism

Also as these metabolic process take place, the plant needs energy which leads it to consume the sugars, starches, nitrates, and minerals. Many of these compounds are metabolized and released as water and carbon dioxide, therefore removing what is essentially inert material from the pot increasing the concentration of cannabinoids therefore making it more potent.

Much of these positive metabolic processes can be most effectively begun with thourough flushing and stripping of the plant before harvest. This will help reduce the amount of time necessary for a good cure.

Curing will not only improve potency, but the color and look of most cannabis buds because as the chlorophyll is broken down purple, gold, and white coloration can emerge and the trichomes will appear more pronounced.

Decarboxylation

Some decarboxylization will take place during curing as well. This happens when the carboxyl group (COOH) located at C-2, C-4, or the end of the hydrocarbon chain at C-3 is destroyed leaving a hydrogen attached and liberating CO2.

Decarboxylization is necessary to convert cannabinoids to usable psychoactive forms; the plants (and your body) carboxylize cannabinoids to make them more soluble in water (for metabolic reactions and excretion).

Research indicates that this effect is fairly minimal during the curing process though. Decarboxylization will take place naturally very rapidly at temperatures of over 100C. So smoking and most any cooking will decarboxylize the cannabinoids. As decarboxylization occurs, the loss of CO2 will liberate a small amount of inert material making the pot more potent via concentration of the cannabinoids.

Taste & Odor

Terpenoids are the highly volatile compounds that give marijuana much of its&#8217; characteristic odors, and therefore tastes.

The most current research also suggests terpenoids lend to the high, sometimes very significantly. Cannabinoids are phenolated terepenes so it&#8217;s not surprising that many hundreds of different terpenoids are synthesized as well.

As pot ages, some of the terpenoids go through polycyclic aromatization in the process of decomposition. This agglomeration of terpenoids will change the flavor; hence the ability of cured pot to show flavors that didn&#8217;t seem present in the original fresh material. Much of the very volatile terpenoids will also evaporate and or decompose, especially with prolonged curing or storage. This action will remove some matter from the pot increasing the cannabinoid concentration and therefore potency.

It must be noted that excessively long curing or storage, higher temperatures, or extremely low moisture content will cause such through evaporation of the terpenoids that the cannabis will generally loose almost all of it&#8217;s natural flavors."


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> my cured buds
> 
> 06 harvest was hung leaf and all
> a few months later its in a bag so its not a mess in the safe
> ...


 
how long did you cure for, and how are you storing the buds-i.e the freezer?
also, when will you "manicure" them?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2007)

would storing it in a cigar humidor with an r/h gauge be good? Just seen on at the flea market few days back and thought of it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 25, 2007)

> would storing it in a cigar humidor with an r/h gauge be good? Just seen on at the flea market few days back and thought of it.



Read on another forum of someone using one Mutt. Supposed to be good. I think the jarring thing is of benefit if you plan on having your weed more than a few months, otherwise just keep it in a dark place,not too hot, not too cold, with sufficient ventilation.


----------



## Firepower (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn it Hick, as good as your information is you just made that last bowl worthless.. :doh:    by the time i finished i needed to smoke another bowl.. too much thinking!!..  LOL..

But thanks for your always appreciated knowledge!!  you owe me a bowl!!


----------

